# FreeBSD on Banani PI M2+



## Tjure (May 14, 2019)

Hi!

Compiled an image with crochet for the Banana PI M2+ V1.1, but the kernel does then not boot (or at least I did not get an output). I attached the log from the serial console.

As bases for the crochet built I altered the OrangePi-PC-Plus-board setup files, as the Orange PI is supposed to be almost  a clone of  the Banana PI M2+. The only difference to the OrangePi-setup is that 'sun8i-h3-bananapi-m2-plus.dts' was included.
I downloaded the latest U-boot-version and compiled it using bananapi_m2_plus_h3_defconfig.

As you can see in the log-files, u-boot boots fine, sets the sun8i-h3-bananapi-m2-plus.dts  and after the kernel has started the output stops. It's difficult to say if only the console output stops or the whole kernel. I assume that the machine is not really booting since there is no dhcp-request coming from that machine.

I tried both freebsd-12 and freebsd-13 with no difference.

Does anybody has an idea what needs to be patched or altered to get the kernel running on the Banana PI M2+?


----------



## Tjure (May 3, 2021)

Solved it with the standard FreeBSD-images

See Thread run-freebsd-on-banana-pi-m2.77170


----------

